

Show HN: Docker for Ghost - livebytes
https://github.com/livebytes/docker-ghost
Hi everyone, I made a Docker for Ghost (www.ghost.org), wanted to share that with everyone as a first contribution!
======
nickstinemates
I've added some comments in an issue: [https://github.com/livebytes/docker-
ghost/issues/1](https://github.com/livebytes/docker-ghost/issues/1)

Other than that looks pretty good :)

~~~
livebytes
Cool, fixed the issues!

